# 750i Carb overflow leaking gas ? Mr gasket 42s



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

This question is for the people with 650i/750i carbed quads with the Mr. Gasket 42s fuel pump installed: Today I went out riding,and noticed during engine idling,all was good - no gas leaks. But when I get on the throttle,and then pull over, the over flow tubes are leaking gas - yes the area is rocky and bouncy.Just wondering if my float valves are going south,or if I have another issue? The drain screws are seated tight as well.


----------



## mikenick937 (Mar 4, 2013)

Sounds like a stuck float.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Still having this issue,but wondering if anyone else notices fuel leaking out the carb overflow when out there riding around.Maybe it's just the electric pump pressure causing this ?I'm gonna make a catch can for each carb to see if one or both are doing the same.Maybe come up with a bypass to the tank ?


UPDATE: Made the catch cans for each carb,found both carbs don't leak just riding on the street,but then pull some wheelies,and the front carb leaks gas - so must be the float needle valve not seating enough.Called a local Kawi dealer today,and these little valves they wanted 35 bucks for each valve,but they actually have 2 - wow.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

My float levels are set exactly in the middle of the range and sometimes after doing some rock'n or some slow rough trails I get some drip out the overflows but its rare...and funny thing is I see it more often on the truck bet after running some rough roads with the quad loaded. When I first got this one, one float was set way high and it always ran gas out on hill climbs and wheelies.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks nmk,I never really noticed it leaking, until this past winter, when one of the guys quading behind me complained about the smell of gas coming from my brute.Then I started looking.SOOOO,I'll just get some new needle valves anyway and replace them - like I said the rear one don't leak,but the front leaks bad after a wheelie or hard bumpy riding.I did go in and readjusted the floats to 3mm like the manual states,and it added some extra get up and go to the throttle.


----------

